# Bell P-39 Airacobra,



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

design features, was described in the May, 1943, issue of _Aviation_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sotaro (Dec 24, 2022)

johnbr said:


> design features, was described in the May, 1943, issue of _Aviation_


that was very interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------

